# Fort Mac - Nanaimo's largest employer



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.nanaimodailynews.com/pipelines-a-key-part-of-our-local-economy-1.1116024


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hawkdog said:


> http://www.nanaimodailynews.com/pipelines-a-key-part-of-our-local-economy-1.1116024





> "Sometimes it seems as though the average citizen doesn't understand how important these pillars are to maintaining and even improving quality of life."


 Ain't _that_ the truth!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

No surprise. My daughter and her SO moved there several years ago. They operate two businesses and employ 15-20 people.

One of their biggest challenges is getting good employees-finishing carpenters, millwork specialists. And keeping them.

Just read in the FP that Ontario now has fewer jobs in manufacturing than they had in 1976...the latest year that stats were available. No wonder people are moving in order to secure employment.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ And yet there are those who (appear to) believe that if the oil sands are closed down, (which they advocate), everything else in the economy will just continue as before.

It's like 2+2 = 4 and they think that if they remove one of the 2s then the answer will still be 4.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Those that don't get it are probably employed in the public sector. 

The increase in net jobs created in Canada was apparently created in Alberta. There is amazing spin off-not just in the supply of machinery but in the high tech, process control sector. Not to mention a place for our engineering and geo grads.


----------

